# This Jeep is a beast of an SUV 😮



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Ass-kicking stuff


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> Ass-kicking stuff


Sharp pass on this one. A performance Jeep built for on road speed and not off road performance is a wasted potential.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Sharp pass on this one. A performance Jeep built for on road speed and not off road performance is a wasted potential.


Yes but what the hell. I was shocked to see a Jeep do that. It's crazy. Maybe they should put that supercharged V8 in their Gladiator pickup.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> Yes but what the hell. I was shocked to see a Jeep do that. It's crazy. Maybe they should put that supercharged V8 in their Gladiator pickup.


Maybe Im being narrow minded right now but they should have left it in the Hellcat.

This to equivalent to putting a Shelby GT500 engine in a Ford Escape.

Muscle car SUV/Crossovers is problematic because your chances of flipping it goes up exponentially due to improper shape and top weight.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Maybe Im being narrow minded right now but they should have left it in the Hellcat.
> 
> This to equivalent to putting a Shelby GT500 engine in a Ford Escape.
> 
> Muscle car SUV/Crossovers is problematic because your chances of flipping it goes up exponentially due to improper shape and top weight.


Exactly. Look at the shape of that thing. Turn that thing at 100 mph and you are dead. What the hell they were thinking when building that. But what an engine. Imagine 650 torque in a pickup. It can do wonders. But supercharged engines are bound to die. It is just like that example of overmilking cows. Superchargers suck the life out of those engines. I hope a day comes when they marry durability with superchargers.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Too bad Dodge and Ram split.

That engine should have been reworked and put in this, definitely would make a Raptor killer.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 465848


Yup.
Jeep sucks.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Yup.
> Jeep sucks.
> View attachment 472673


I didn't say Jeeps suck. I said if you're having Jeep problems I feel bad for you because out of my 99 Problems my Toyota isn't one&#128513;&#128526;


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Muhammad D said:


> Ass-kicking stuff


That is pretty impressive as a Jeep but with that price range, I'd rather go for a LS 500 &#128514;

Unlike the monochrome design in Lexus (even in its flagship), I quite like the multi-colour speedometer display. The cabin colour scheme also resembles what you would expect from a F-sport model. What I didn't expect is the wall-style socket. I am interested in what the "launcher" function is about though...

My experience with Jeep has been terrible. Last year the rental car company offered me a complimentary "upgrade" to a Wranger Sahara. Below is the link if you are interested. 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/worst-car-driven.378845/
The USB port is a joke. Instead of charging my phone, it drains power from it! The infotainment screen is a kind of vision test. How are you supposed to read the tiny words from that distance while driving? The best part? Does the car have a suspension system at all? I basically absorbed all the shocks! My back and butt also hurt after spending hours on the seat that is hard as steel. Along with many other problems, Jeep may want to consider seriously to re-design their vehicles completely.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> That is pretty impressive as a Jeep but with that price range, I'd rather go for a LS 500 &#128514;
> 
> Unlike the monochrome design in Lexus (even in its flagship), I quite like the multi-colour speedometer display. The cabin colour scheme also resembles what you would expect from a F-sport model. What I didn't expect is the wall-style socket. I am interested in what the "launcher" function is about though...
> 
> ...


Wrangler has 10 inches of ground clearance. It can never be comfortable. It is a rock crawler &#128513;


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Muhammad D said:


> Wrangler has 10 inches of ground clearance. It can never be comfortable. It is a rock crawler &#128513;


The only reason that I can think of getting such a car is.... This is probably one of the last cars that remain operational in Houston every time it floods LOL

Anyway can you explain the relationship between ground clearance and ride comfort? I have no knowledge in car mechanics. How is it fun to drive a car which the driver serves as the suspension.... May be it is just me?


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> The only reason that I can think of getting such a car is.... This is probably one of the last cars that remain operational in Houston every time it floods LOL
> 
> Anyway can you explain the relationship between ground clearance and ride comfort? I have no knowledge in car mechanics. How is it fun to drive a car which the driver serves as the suspension.... May be it is just me?


You sit way up in the air. You feel every little thing on the road. You hit a pothole and you get tossed around inside the car &#128513; The more ground ckearance, the rougher the ride. Though they try to make the suspension soft but that doesn't help. You cant hide ground glearance.
Thats why the Lexus LX570 has less ground clearance for comfort. You hit a button and it goes up and then you can do offroading with. Wrangler is up in the air all the time. The smooth riding Acura MDX has 5.6 inches of ground clearance compared to the rough 4Runner at 9.6 and the roughest Wrangler at 10.8


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Muhammad D said:


> You sit way up in the air. You feel every little thing on the road. You hit a pothole and you get tossed around inside the car &#128513; The more ground ckearance, the rougher the ride. Though they try to make the suspension soft but that doesn't help. You cant hide ground glearance.
> Thats why the Lexus LX570 has less ground clearance for comfort. You hit a button and it goes up and then you can do offroading with. Wrangler is up in the air all the time. The smooth riding Acura MDX has 5.6 inches of ground clearance compared to the rough 4Runner at 9.6 and the roughest Wrangler at 10.8


Then add a 3-inch lift to it. That puts it at 12.6. Higher than a Wrangler yet still way more comfortable than a Wrangler! No other car on the market can even compare to a Runner


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Then add a 3-inch lift to it. That puts it at 12.6. Higher than a Wrangler yet still way more comfortable than a Wrangler! No other car on the market can even compare to a Runner


Yep. But personally I wouldn't do that. 9.6 is damn good. It is enough for everything except maybe rock crawling. But I would install a skid plate and get rid of the running boards on my 4Runner.
But this heavily customized 4Runner is mouth watering. I think they put the spare tire in the back to make room for the lift. This is the truck you need when Zombies are chasing you &#128517;


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Sharp pass on this one. A performance Jeep built for on road speed and not off road performance is a wasted potential.


Plus the fact that anything Dodge, Jeep, Chrysler ends up on the Consumer Reports used car do not buy list. Don't ask how I know. Good thing I am a mechanic.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Muhammad D said:


> Yep. But personally I wouldn't do that. 9.6 is damn good. It is enough for everything except maybe rock crawling. But I would install a skid plate and get rid of the running boards on my 4Runner.
> But this heavily customized 4Runner is mouth watering. I think they put the spare tire in the back to make room for the lift. This is the truck you need when Zombies are chasing you &#128517;
> 
> View attachment 475992
> ...


I did a 3/2 level/lift and they didn't have to do anything special with my spare tire. If they are avid off-roaders, I'm guessing they moved it just for general clearance, to not getting hung up on anything, as well as preventing damage to it. It's bound to get beat up a little rocky roading it They need it to be functionable if the time ever comes where they need it &#129335;&#127996;

My last one had running boards. This one did not but with adding the lift, I added nerf bars just for passenger safety.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Just Empty Every Pocket, no thanks...maybe an old CJ 7


----------

